# Samick Sage - Upgrading from factory Dacron



## KingDongle (Feb 6, 2015)

It sounds like you have the wrong size string, it shouldn't twist like a telephone cord when its off the bow... The Sage should have 58" string, and the Journey has a 60" string.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Actually for a true AMO measurement, it should be a 59" actual string length.
58" in a non stretch should work - which would make it a true 61" AMO bow.
Major manufacturers should get it right.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

The Samick Sage at 62" should take a low-stretch (D97, for example) string 59" long, as per AMO standards of the bow's length (here 62") being determined as 3" longer than the string (here 59") at brace.

The 3" shorter, low-stretch string is a pretty good ballpark for most modern recurves. The 4" shorter rule-of-thumb is usually reserved for Dacron strings because they creep more before settling in.

Some pre-packaged, low-stretch strings are marked for the bow's length, with the string being 3" shorter. For instance, a package marked "For an AMO 62" Bow" would contain a 59" string. 

Other pre-packaged strings are marked at their actual length. For instance, if the package is marked "Actual Length 59", then this would be the string for a 62" bow. 

A good dealer who is familiar with the Sage, or sells a lot of them, will certainly know which string is appropriate for your bow in order to achieve brace without over or under twisting the string.

Variations occur, but the above is a fairly safe route to go for many bows.

Good luck.

(EDIT: Sorry to step on you, Steve ... ya beat me to it while I was typing.)


----------



## singlearrow (Jun 30, 2014)

I also have a Samick Sage 62". I only have experience with 60X strings. I have tried Dacron 58" 12 stands. It's too short for my bow. The center serving of Dacron 14 stands that I got is too big for my Gold Tip standard GT nocks. The generic Fast Flight 59" seems to be a good choice for Samick Sage 62" 45 lb. I have no experience with those premium Fast Flight strings. I am not sure about the size of the center serving.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Try calling Lancaster Archery/Tradtech. All of the guys I know that shoot the Sage, or the longer Journey bows, replaced the stock strings with the D97 flemish ones from LAS. Same string I use on my Titan II


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah the D97 Flemish Twist string like they use on the TradTech bows is excellent.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you know which one it is exactly ? It is that one ? : http://www.lancasterarchery.com/stone-mountain-dynaflight-97-flemish-bowstring.html

I had a chat with someone from LAS and he recommended a B50 string (that one : http://www.lancasterarchery.com/stone-mountain-b-50-recurve-bowstring.html). 

T.


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a 58" BCY "X" string on my 50lb Sage and I love it. It is an endless loop custom string that I ordered from 60X bow strings. I will say that 58" would have been too short if I used a low brace height on the bow. Taking all the twists out of the string gave me a brace height of just under 7.5 inches. Luckily, I like my brace height at 8.25 so I was able to twist the string up a bit. Now my string has a light, even twist to the different color strands I chose and everything works great. 

If you wanted to be able to use a lower brace height, try a 58.5 or 59 Inch string. Also, I wouldn't bother with D97 or anything else. If you are going to pay for a high performance, low stretch string, go with BCY's Best offering, the "X" string. I switched from dacron to the X string and the difference was huge! The bow sounded totally different, my tuning went way of whack and I swear I could almost see the arrow traveling faster to the target. A slight change to my nock height and about a 50 grain drop in pile weight brought my Sage back to punching bullet holes in paper at 5 yards. I have shot probably 150 arrows and kept my bow strung ever since I got the "X" string and brace height has not budged. 

I can not recommend the BCY "X" string or 60X bowstrings enough! 60X even gives us a coupon code "AT10" for 10% off your purchase. Do it, you wont be sorry!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice thing about a true custom string is being able to get the exact length you want without depending on adding/removing a large number of twists.
I have 2 bows I make 56.5" strings for.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for everyone for their advice.

I received the 60" D97 from 60X. When strung on my Samick Journey 30# 64" AMO, brace height is 9". It shoots great, but it also confirmed for me that string should be 3" (not 4") shorter than AMO. (exactly what SteveB and ThinMan said)


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

On sage I played with ,with a 58.5 in string brace came in at 7.75


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

I received the 59" BCY "X" from 60X. When strung on my Samick Sage 45# 62" AMO, brace height is a touch under 7.5". Just perfect: so glad I came on and asked and didn't order it in 57".

The BCY "X" is a world of difference from the Stone Mountain Dacron that came with the bow. I keep some carbon full length bare shafts in 500, 600, 700 and 800 spine for tuning. I shoot lefty, so nock-left is over-spine. With the Dacron the 500, 600 and 700 all shoot nock-left, over-spined. It felt strange for a 45# Samick Sage to shoot a 700 spine 30" carbon nock-left, over-spined.

Tonight I replaced the Dacron with the BCY "X". Immediately the 500 and 600 spines shot nock-right, under-spined.


----------



## DeSantos_2014 (8 mo ago)

k222 said:


> I received the 59" BCY "X" from 60X. When strung on my Samick Sage 45# 62" AMO, brace height is a touch under 7.5". Just perfect: so glad I came on and asked and didn't order it in 57". The BCY "X" is a world of difference from the Stone Mountain Dacron that came with the bow. I keep some carbon full length bare shafts in 500, 600, 700 and 800 spine for tuning. I shoot lefty, so nock-left is over-spine. With the Dacron the 500, 600 and 700 all shoot nock-left, over-spined. It felt strange for a 45# Samick Sage to shoot a 700 spine 30" carbon nock-left, over-spined. Tonight I replaced the Dacron with the BCY "X". Immediately the 500 and 600 spines shot nock-right, under-spined.


 I am planning on upgrading from stock dacron to a higher performance string on my 45# Sage and am worried about it breaking my bow, just wondering if you bow still works isnt damaged from using the X string. Not really seeing a lot of info similar to my case online. Would be glad for a response.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

DeSantos_2014 said:


> I am planning on upgrading from stock dacron to a higher performance string on my 45# Sage and am worried about it breaking my bow, just wondering if you bow still works isnt damaged from using the X string. Not really seeing a lot of info similar to my case online. Would be glad for a response.


The Sage limb tips CAN handle and shoot high performance, low stretch strings, as the limb tips are reinforced.


----------



## DMZern (Jan 3, 2022)

I believe the Sage calls for a 7.5-8" brace height in the manual from Lancaster


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I am using 452X string material on my Sage. That is compound bow string material. I haven't blown up anything since putting it on maybe three years ago. It sure woke that bow up. My logic is that if anything happens, it will probably be the string loop cutting down into the limb. If and when that happens, I already have a back-up set of limbs that cost me $40.


----------

